# Online Shop



## vern38

Not to take away from the other members supplying accessories but this is something I have been thinking about doing since the start of the forum but didn't know how it would turn out. Anyway I have the online shop setup and hope there will be some real cool merchandise in it for the Outbackers real soon.

Vern


----------



## ee4308

Vern,

I suppose you will post a link to the online shop when it is ready. sunny Excited to see what you have.


----------



## vern38

ee4308 said:


> Vern,
> 
> I suppose you will post a link to the online shop when it is ready. sunny Excited to see what you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]97662[/snapback]​


It's already on the main forum page.









Vern

PS: Nothing in it yet but you can see the store front...


----------



## ee4308

vern38 said:


> It's already on the main forum page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> 
> PS: Nothing in it yet but you can see the store front...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]97663[/snapback]​


Just finished with the registration. sunny Waiting for the store to be stocked up!


----------



## huntr70

ee4308 said:


> vern38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's already on the main forum page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> 
> PS: Nothing in it yet but you can see the store front...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]97663[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished with the registration. sunny Waiting for the store to be stocked up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]97670[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Looks great Vern!!!!

Can't wait for some stock to flow in!!









Steve


----------



## mswalt

> Anyway I have the online shop setup and hope there will be some real cool merchandise in it for the Outbackers real soon.


Just signed up for your email newsletter!

Let me know when you're open for business!

Mark


----------



## Bull Elk

I just wanted to know how many people placed an order for the "test" product for $6.99.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Very cool, Vern!









I hope this will help offset the costs of running the forum.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut

Cool Vern. Can't wait to see the product line. I'll be the first to complain though. It takes you out of outbackers.com and then has no link to bring you back. Sure I can use the back button, but after navigating through several layers of stuff (like the registration), it's a pain. How about a link to outbackers.com?

Scott


----------



## z-family




----------



## stapless

looks great. thanks again for all the work you put into this site!!

scott


----------



## HootBob

Looks great Vern
Can't wait till it's up and running

Don


----------



## drobe5150

allright vern









can't wait for it to open. are you taking any suggestions on items to be sold









darrel


----------



## vern38

Bull Elk said:


> I just wanted to know how many people placed an order for the "test" product for $6.99.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]97676[/snapback]​


As a mater of fact 2, me and my wife.







Trying out the online payment system making sure it workes properly.









Vern


----------



## tdvffjohn

Is everything going to have the same discount.







3.99 marked down from 10.00. Good Luck setting up.

John


----------



## vern38

tdvffjohn said:


> Is everything going to have the same discount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.99 marked down from 10.00. Good Luck setting up.
> 
> John
> [snapback]97837[/snapback]​


Nope, but the admin interface is really easy to do those kind of things. I could go from 3.99 to 10.00























Vern


----------



## sleecjr

The store looks great. Just signed up for the newsletter....


----------

